# Gorges of Verdon or Tarn ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're at the rally in Stourport-on-Severn - good turn out but the rain has started [agaain] . . we've decided to go get some sunshine over in France from 1st Sept and was wondering if anyone has experience or either the gorges of Tarn or the gorges of Verdon, what do you suggest ??
. . we want 
(a)sunshine 
(b)somewhere to swim [river] 
(c) some sightseeing

Vic & Sylvia


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

An interesting article here:
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/mag5/art20070801/htm/Tour-visit-verdon.htm#


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Haven't been to Verdon but the Tarn Gorges are absolutely lovely. Clear sparkling water in the rivers, don't know about swimming as we were there a few years ago late in the year so it wasn't warm enough to think about that. Spectacular scenery, roads sometimes a little narrow and very winding but we managed OK in a Hymer A Class. There are wolves in the surrounding mountains although we never saw any!

Don't think you will be disappointed if go go there.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

The Tarn Gorges are really stunning, we where there in June last year, weather beautiful, scenery stunning and the roads a little tight in places.

Does that mean Vic that the Rhine in Flame is no longer on for you, we also leave on Sept. 1st but from Hull for a change and stopping at Luxembourg and Trier then along the Mosel until St Goar.

Bob


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Vicdicdoc,

Have just returned from 2 weeks in Tarn Gorge area and would reccommend. We stayed in the Dourbie Gorge, about 20 miles south of the Tarn and it was alot quieter than the Tarn but just as spectacular. In between there is the Jonte Gorge which is also lovely. Millau is very nice old town, well worth a visit or two, especially if you have never seen the bridge. I was struck by how quiet this area seemed even though we were there last week of July/first week of August. The roads over the "Causses" (limestone plateaus between the Gorges) are truly spectacular and in most cases suitable even for large M/Hs. Hope this helps,

Regards, Andy Ball, on the not-so-sunny Isle of Wight


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*heaven on earth! full stop*

http://st-rome-de-dolan.com/fr/camping.htm


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*photos*

phots of both on
http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/

2006 Tarn

2007 Verdon

Wished I'd returned to tarn this year!
Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Vic, we did the Verdon gorge last year on the way back from St Trop etc. Excellent for driving (east to west is best), good aire at Les Salles sur Verdon, in the village for overnight, can park at lakeside during the day & swim in lake. Also an aire at Trigance on the east end. see my blog.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-158.html

I don't think you can get to the riverside in the gorge by road, you need to be able to canoe from Les Salles area.

I'm envious.....

:roll:


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Just got back from fance, we went to both of these.

They are both extremely attractive, but quite different. Tarn you go in the valley, Verdon you go along the top. 

For Verdon we started at castellane. There is a camping car park in the town where you can stay for 24 hours for 5 euros, which includes use of the service point. We had a super meal in the town, and the next day went along the gorge.

For tarn, we stayed in another park in Florac, this time also in the town but free. We then headed towards Millau, don't miss the new bridge!

I wish I was still there!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*hello sailor!*

We stay at the top of the tarn see earlier link! (Heaven on earth)


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*Tarn and Vardun Gorges*

Vic, we loved both but will do both again more slowly. Tarn narrower road and down by the river mainly, Verdun high up with views down into gorges - quite different. Many opportunities to stop at Aires, camp sites or wild camp ,whatever takes your fancy. Could be very busy during season due to cannoeing and white water rafting parties. 
Dont miss the Gorges de Ardeche from Aubenas through Roums, Aigueze, which is a spectacular drive not to be missed.
Safe cruising, Brian.


----------

